# Technical Director/Theatre Events Manager



## checkster24 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Everybody.

I'm the new TD/Events Manager at Skyline College in the Bay Area. 20 years in theatre/entertainment/design.

index


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Glad to have you here. Thanks for taking the time to introduce yourself. Be sure to check out the Wiki. Enjoy!

~Dave


----------

